# Accuair switch speed pressure sensor diag?



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

How can I pin out my sensor to see if it went bad on me. My stinger relay isn't putting out any voltage to my compressors , the power is coming in but nothing out. Everything worked fine in my last car

My whole remote flashes white about 24 times and just shuts off after.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

if its flashing, then that could be an indication that u have a problem there.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

rgarjr said:


> if its flashing, then that could be an indication that u have a problem there.


I know this. That's why I am here for someone to tell me how to test the sensors


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Have you checked all the fuses including the red and yellow wires? And is your 12V orange to a true ignition source not spliced into a power outlet or anything? If its flashing when the key is turned and then shuts off, often times that means the ecu is not getting the proper power. I would start with grounds and those power leads. The pressure switch should have a 5V signal running through it if I remember correctly.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

OVRWRKD said:


> Have you checked all the fuses including the red and yellow wires? And is your 12V orange to a true ignition source not spliced into a power outlet or anything? If its flashing when the key is turned and then shuts off, often times that means the ecu is not getting the proper power. I would start with grounds and those power leads. The pressure switch should have a 5V signal running through it if I remember correctly.


All the fuses are good. The grounds are good along with 12v ignition and power from battery. When I first connect batter the remote lights up and you can hit the up and down and the manifold clicks (bags are not in yet ) then the while remote starts flashings and shuts off completely. 

I removed the pressure switch and have it with me if someone knows what pins to check for what resistance or what I am suppose to see at what pins.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

kap0ne said:


> All the fuses are good. The grounds are good along with 12v ignition and power from battery. When I first connect batter the remote lights up and you can hit the up and down and the manifold clicks (bags are not in yet ) then the while remote starts flashings and shuts off completely.
> 
> I removed the pressure switch and have it with me if someone knows what pins to check for what resistance or what I am suppose to see at what pins.


I've seen the cable cause the issue also, either the ecu connection or the back of the touchpad. Have you tested the relays? I don't remember how to check the switch, it's rare I see them go bad unless they're heavily corroded. I would email [email protected] to get some specifics on that.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

OVRWRKD said:


> I've seen the cable cause the issue also, either the ecu connection or the back of the touchpad. Have you tested the relays? I don't remember how to check the switch, it's rare I see them go bad unless they're heavily corroded. I would email [email protected] to get some specifics on that.


Thanks. I tested the relay and seems everything is working except its not putting 12v to the compressors and that's why I think the pressure switch isn't telling it to turn on.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

kap0ne said:


> Thanks. I tested the relay and seems everything is working except its not putting 12v to the compressors and that's why I think the pressure switch isn't telling it to turn on.


Ok, it could be the switch but the compressor 1 output has also failed for some int the past due to a bad ground or accidental short. The harness and ecu are equipped with two compressor triggers, accuair will just need to provide you the instructions on how two switch the yellow wire to that new position. For either one, definitely contact Derek, he'll get you sorted out.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

You can test the pressure sensor using a multimeter. With the key on test the pressure sensor while plugged in. Use your meter to test the Green wire for voltage change. Should go from about .5volt on an empty tank to about 4-4.5volts when full. 

If you can jump your compressor so its on your can actually watch the voltage raise on the sensor.

Jesse


----------

